# Great vinegar site!



## marmalady (Jul 6, 2005)

http://frenchfood.about.com/cs/fc101/a/vinaigre.htm


----------



## jennyema (Jul 6, 2005)

Veddy Interesting!


----------



## kitchenelf (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks marm - that is interesting!


----------

